# Mid winter indoor northeast iasca essq and bass boxing event



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

We are trying to set up an event at Syracuse Customs for sq and bass boxing mid feb. indoors. These points would go towards next season. Please toss dates out and we will lock the day in over the next few weeks!


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Rustbucket girl will be there....for .50 cents a ticket u can view the sentra...or hopefully ill be outta that pile by then jk....alive alive alive....or in this case rusty rusty rusty


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Tetanus shots aisle 12 on your right...... going to be the steel wheel and snow tire show off event! whoever has the pimpest set of steelies will win something!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Guys I can have the shop empty and potentially fit 10-14 cars depend on vehicles. The shop has been reworked to fit a few more vehicles. Any sunday in Feb. should be fine ! I can get the TNE SPL guys to attend as well but I'll let you guys make that call !

Let me know !!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

lets get this thing rolling!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I might be able to attend for realz this time lol


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

if you aren't in attendance I will personally come pull your man card and remove all your gear from your possession.

That is all... have a wonderful night!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Depending on the baby situation I may be able to make this show. Get to use my new IASCA membership too! :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> Depending on the baby situation I may be able to make this show. Get to use my new IASCA membership too! :laugh:


Your man card has been revoked. You can apply for a new one the day of the event. How does February 18th or 19th sound?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sounds good. Earlier in Feb the better. 12th?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

12th it is... unless we have some objection with good explanation


----------



## flapp1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Whenever the date, count me in. I might have a good shot at the prize for the best steroids anyway.


----------



## flapp1 (Nov 27, 2009)

(steelies). Damn ipad


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

No roid rage this time bob....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

ROIDS!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Guess I could pull my wheel covers for this event? :laugh:


----------



## flapp1 (Nov 27, 2009)

I gots customized factory wheel covers, so you all will have to step it up a 

notch. LOL


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got vdubb steelies on a scion... Kustom!


----------



## flapp1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Well......I guess I don't have a chance now. Lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Stay tuned for an official thread and IASCA link.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

It's semi official.... Payment and form is in the mail!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Syracuse Mid Winter Melt Down

I had a thought this morning while trolling the forums... if I try to set up a tour of Mcintosh on Saturday (the day before the show) who would be down? I know Mic, Myself, Andy and Tintworksbox would be up for it.... anybody else?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Hopefully it will not be snowing too much. Good luck and post many pics.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yaa! mcintosh thinks we are gay for doing car audio lol!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Maybe it's just you? :laugh:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Uppity y'all


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Team North East spl is having a show the same day.... If anybody wants details lmk!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ahem.... everyone.... Syracuse Customs is moving its location so the SQC event in NY next month will be hosted @ the new location. The address is: 9037 Brewerton RD Brewerton NY.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Blue building?


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes blue building huge parking lot in rear of building:

WE ARE MOVING TO A NEW LOCATION LOCATED AT:
9037 BREWERTON RD
BREWERTON NY 13029


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yay


----------



## DESTROYERRACER (Jan 7, 2012)

can anyone attend this just to check out the setups, etc?!def am not interested in competing, my equipment is not even all bought yet, but would like to come see the show if i can make it out.................


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

DESTROYERRACER said:


> can anyone attend this just to check out the setups, etc?!def am not interested in competing, my equipment is not even all bought yet, but would like to come see the show if i can make it out.................


50$ to watch...  common out and have a good time/check out some cars -enjoy some great dougnuts and some other yummy food.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ruffryderso said:


> Yes blue building huge parking lot in rear of building:
> 
> WE ARE MOVING TO A NEW LOCATION LOCATED AT:
> 9037 BREWERTON RD
> BREWERTON NY 13029


Traveling north on rt 11 (heading away from syr)it's about 100 yards before "G and I homes" on the left side of the road.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet. Still the same distance.. but looks like a better location.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

*9037 BREWERTON RD BREWERTON NY 13029 - Google Maps*http://maps.google.com/maps?q=9037+...rewerton,+New+York+13029&gl=us&sqi=2&t=h&z=18


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes very nice I'm extremely happy with the new place


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

One week left!!!!!! Help us break in the new shop!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Wish you weren't 8 hours one way, I would come to this.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

goodstuff said:


> Wish you weren't 8 hours one way, I would come to this.


youre only 2more hours away than I am...and Im going


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Show up! We left for Ohio about 3:30am and got home about 3am


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

This is going to be an awesome show. I wish I could have made this one.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Trollbox nobody axed you. You can't show up? No pics fo you'





 just not going to be the same without you homie.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

This weekend!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

yeap


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Congrats to Brian and Syracuse Customs for another good show. Believe there was a total of 5 people. 

Also congrats to Bob for his Rookie 225 scoring! 

As for me, I will leave it as a difference of opinions.. but was interesting to hear some 3rd party views.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats. But this thread sucks without pics. Lol


----------



## flapp1 (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats to Brian and Syracuse Customs for a great show. I would also like 
to thank Brian and Andy for all the help getting my car ready. Thanks to Rustbucket girl for the awesome chili and cornbread


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys! I just want to thank bob for showing up and stealing his first show... next time pls wear a ski mask 


Thanks Tom and Steve for the warmth even tho the air seemed a bit stale.

Mic- Thanks for making the trek to the great white north.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Stale? Don't you mean septic? Who's idea was it to feed everyone chili? :laugh:


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to Mic, Syracuse Customs and all of the people that made it to our show  hopefully the turn out will keep growing...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yes thank you for driving all that way mic! 

thanks to syracuse customs, steve and tom for hostung the show, and brian for putting it all together! i had a great time! too bad the dinosaur was packed lol.

helping with the tune after the show was great as well! i didnt take a single picture lol.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

No... Limp lizard was a win!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> No... Limp lizard was a win!


I actually wouldnt mind going back to that place. had my stomach not been killing me from eating Dennys for breakfast and than going all day without food--that food there was good--band wasnt Terrible and there was free entertainment in the Mens room


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> I actually wouldnt mind going back to that place. had my stomach not been killing me from eating Dennys for breakfast and than going all day without food--that food there was good--band wasnt Terrible and there was free entertainment in the Mens room


Sure it was the Denny's that turned your stomach?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

:laugh: Heard about your mens room experience...


----------

